# If for Bedingung/Schleife



## N3WM4N (20. Jun 2021)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte gerne das ein paar Bedingungen erfüllt werden, bevor meine schleife ausgeführt wird.
Anscheinend kann ich eine for schleife nicht in eine if bedingung verschachteln. Deshalb frage ich mihc, wie ich das ganze umsetzen soll

```
function berechnung ()
        {
        var t1=document.getElementById("tstart").value
        var t2=document.getElementById("tende").value
        t1=parseFloat(t1)
        t2=parseFloat(t2)
        var stoff=document.getElementById("stoff").selectedIndex
        var einheit=document.getElementById("einheit").selectedIndex
        if ( stoff=="0" && einheit=="0" && t1>=0 && t2<=250 && t1<t2)
            {
            var i=t1,
            var ausgabe="<tr> <th> T </th> <th> E </th> <th> K</th> <th> O</th></tr>";
            for ((i=t1); (i>t2);(i=i+2))
                {
                ausgabe=ausgabe+"<tr><td>" + i +"</td><td>"+
            (i*i)+"</td><td>"+
            (i*i)+"</td><td>"+
            (i*i)+"</td></tr>";
            }
            document.getElementById("Absatz1").innerHTML = ausgabe}
;
```




Die Inhalte sind in erste Linie irrelevant. Diese habe ich nur verwendet, um da sganze zu testen. Also Die 5 Bedingungen beim if müssene rfüllt werden. Dann möchte ich eine Wiederholung laufen lassen.
Über Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Barista (20. Jun 2021)

Du solltest in das Unterforum für Javascript wechseln.

Ansonsten fällt mir auf, dass schliessende geschwungene Klammern fehlen.

JavaScript korrigiert da etwas, kann aber anders als beabsichtigt sein.


----------



## mrBrown (20. Jun 2021)

Barista hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest in das Unterforum für Javascript wechseln.


In dem Fall den Beitrag einfach melden, dann kann er verschoben werden


----------

